# the week before the race



## screwylouie2day (Jan 7, 2011)

Riding a race called the Ragnarok next saturday. Its a 105 mile gravel race. With the great weather we have had and no winter. I have had good training rides and am feeling confident for the ride. My question is how much and what kind of riding do you do the week before the race and any other information on what to do or what not to do would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Depends on what kind of fitness you have... if I was training for 100+ miles on gravel, I'd want to have several near or comparable length / intensity rides in my legs. E.g. 6+ hours or whatever your target pace is. 

But, it's now Sunday evening so I guess your weekend is done... 

Assuming the Ragnarok is on Saturday(?) I'd rest from this weekend's ride(s), recover fully - e.g. ride easy or not at all Monday, maybe some light yoga. Tuesday same, with maybe an hour of spinning easy. Wednesday, see how your legs feel - if they are good, then a workout with a few speed sessions such as 10 minute time trials. But only 1 or 2; leave plenty of gas in the tank maybe a bit of mileage too but no more than a couple hours. Thursday light/easy/off/yoga, Friday get on the bike your legs should feel absolutely fantastic, just wanting to ride. Warm up, do a bit of light speed play, go home. 

That's just me though. Your training level may be way different, etc.


----------



## screwylouie2day (Jan 7, 2011)

Creakyknees said:


> Depends on what kind of fitness you have... if I was training for 100+ miles on gravel, I'd want to have several near or comparable length / intensity rides in my legs. E.g. 6+ hours or whatever your target pace is.
> 
> But, it's now Sunday evening so I guess your weekend is done...
> 
> ...


 My training has been decent. Long rides on weekends of 70 miles or over for the last 5 weekends
plus my rides during the week. Thanks for advice, I like it and will follow it.


----------

